# New Hay Feeder!



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

So Excited about the new hay feeder hubby made for me today! I hope we can install it in the doe pasture tomorrow! Its made to minimize hay waste, and will hopefully keep the hay dry in wet weather.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Neat!! Share photos when you get a chance.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome  Hope to see pics soon! :~) :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

That's awesome...grt pics! I need hubby to build another one for me...wonder how I can do that!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Didn't get it installed today, but hopefully tomorrow! I'll get pics then! It is made completely out of stuff we had laying around!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I love recycling and saving money...can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait to see the pics.... :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Right on!! Please post pics!!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

We got it installed today!!! But it was getting dark, so I didn't get a pic. I need to paint it, and we are putting a heavy duty tarp over the top to keep the hay as dry as possible and to keep it from being snowed in etc . . . The tarp will be weighted with a 2x4 to keep it hanging. 

I put a bit of hay in it and they figured out how to use it real quick lol! I'll try to post a pic tomorrow! I am hoping it is big enough that when we are on vacation that the hay will last 4-7 days, so our animal sitters won't have to deal to much with so many chores. (We have horses, goats, chickens, dog and cats) It can be a handful!!!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Her she is! I loaded it up today to see how much it can hold and I think its about the same as the horse feeder which is 100 gallons! :shades: 

Like I said I still need to paint it, and put the tarp on in, so its not done yet, but this give you the idea.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

nice babys


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Please! Tell me how long it lasts (hay wise)! I have a similar design, but it doesn't hold that much (weight). Are you afraid of the hay getting wet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome job! Looks great and the fact that it's tall enough to keep goats from jumping in it is a plus! :thumbup:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am happy with it so far. Bella, the nubian is tall enough that she can snag a few pieces of hay from the top lol! But she can't jump up, so that is good! 

Yes, we tend to be wet in the fall and spring, I also don't want the snow to get in it and clog it up! So we are going to put a tarp over the top. 

I stuffed it pretty full, and am really wanting to know how long it lasts with the 2 goats as well! I will post how long it lasts!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks awesome! :applaud: Pretty goaties you have


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! My ND wether is NOTHING of the quality that you have, but he sure is a cutie!!! LOL! We love his fuzziness! He is also an easy keeper, such a chunk! LOL! 

And my Nubian doe is just a sweetie pie! She is the sweetest thing on the planet! I can't wait to breed her next month! I want BABIES! LOL!!!

So far they have been munching on the hay for 2 days and have only made a dent! I think it will last a week easy! :shades:


----------

